# INSPIRATIONS BIG CRUISE-N-TACO FEST!



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

[/quote]

TO THE TOP FOR INSPIRATIONS C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thanks for letting me be part of this event! Much LUV N RESPECT!
InspirationS and LuxuriouS Connected!*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

FREE PARKIN TO THE PARK N FREE FOOD!!

WAT MORE TO ASK FOR!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR TRAILER!!!! PLENTY OF PARKING FOR YOUR TRAILERS!!! 


TTT for Trailers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 27 2011, 11:00 PM~20198589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

were there homies....... :h5:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 28 2011, 08:54 PM~20205828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  see u there homie!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T*T*T :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 28 2011, 07:54 PM~20205828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 28 2011, 02:26 AM~20198827
> *Thanks for letting me be part of this event! Much LUV N RESPECT!
> InspirationS and LuxuriouS Connected!
> 
> ...












miralo!!!!!
nice rag68


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 29 2011, 11:59 AM~20210526
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HE LOVES 68S LOL


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: T T T


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

-TTT- for Tacos and Cruising!!!.......lets hope they have bathrooms on Mission St for those that eat too many Tacos!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~*TTT*~


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 28 2011, 12:00 AM~20198589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*PM me address where im shipping postcards to , Please *


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## lil_padrino_75 (Jan 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 28 2011, 09:54 PM~20205828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im there too............. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_padrino_75_@Mar 31 2011, 08:23 PM~20231602
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: im there too............. :biggrin:
> *



right on homies!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T FOR TACOS AND CRUISING IN SAN FRAN :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 28 2011, 12:00 AM~20198589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

To The Top for INSPIRATIONS C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Apr 1 2011, 09:58 PM~20240842
> *To The Top for INSPIRATIONS C.C  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T*T*T for Cruising and Tacos!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

_*TT T FOR FREE PARKING AND FREE FOOD!!!!*_


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 3 2011, 10:50 PM~20252727
> *TT T FOR FREE PARKING AND FREE FOOD!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up who's down for free tacos and cruising? 
TO THE TOP INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN GONNA HAVE TO COME THRU


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 5 2011, 01:25 PM~20266147
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN GONNA HAVE TO COME THRU
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*TO THE MUTHA F :fuq: ING TOP!!!*


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 5 2011, 02:25 PM~20266147
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN GONNA HAVE TO COME THRU
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 5 2011, 01:25 PM~20266147
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN GONNA HAVE TO COME THRU
> *


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 2 2011, 04:19 PM~20243971
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Come Thru Bobby!!!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Bobby wants to put us on his radio show for our cruise n taco fest so let's see when we can do it. 

To The Top INSPIRATIONS C.C doing it live worldwide on the air waves!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Apr 6 2011, 02:11 PM~20275406
> *Bobby wants to put us on his radio show for our  cruise n taco fest so let's see when we can do it.
> 
> To The Top INSPIRATIONS C.C doing it live worldwide on the air waves!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

T T T FOR FREE TACOS N PARKING!!!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 6 2011, 09:44 PM~20279278
> *T T T FOR FREE TACOS N PARKING!!!!
> *



  :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 6 2011, 09:44 PM~20279278
> *T T T FOR FREE TACOS N PARKING!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

To The Top


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Keep it To the Top for INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

hope to see you guy's there i need you guy to represent this day 


Mike aka the Bay Boy


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 13 2011, 09:14 PM~20334885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 13 2011, 10:14 PM~20334885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 13 2011, 10:14 PM~20334885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You already know we represent all the time. :thumbsup:
INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB To The Top!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ADDED A LINK TO THE EVENT ON THE NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2011


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 15 2011, 05:18 AM~20344272
> *ADDED A LINK TO THE EVENT ON THE NOR CAL EVENTS LIST 2011
> *


right on brother


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT THE BAY BOY IS READY TO SNAP SNAP SNAP


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lowridersin925, BaYBoYMikeTwin
WAS UP MIKE


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

whats good with ya bro .....we gunna be grubbin on some tacos pimpin lol 
:roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 17 2011, 02:31 AM~20356957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!!!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 18 2011, 07:19 AM~20363985
> *lmao!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT FOR FREE FOOD N FREE PARKING!!!


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco48_@Apr 19 2011, 10:34 AM~20372929
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR FREE TACOS


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

im hungry for Tacos now............


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTMFT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Apr 20 2011, 09:59 AM~20380783
> *im hungry for Tacos now............
> *


i aint even gona say nothing ... LOL


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 17 2011, 03:43 PM~20359453
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 21 2011, 02:44 PM~20391105
> *i aint even gona say nothing ...  LOL
> *


Massss puuuuuuuto :inout:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Apr 21 2011, 09:53 PM~20394045
> *Massss pimp :inout:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Free tacos and cruise is what LOWRIDING is all about! 
TTT INspiratioNS Car Club :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T M F T!! :thumbsup: 
Who's down for free tacos??


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T**T**T for INspiratioNS CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

To The Top!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 17 2011, 03:43 PM~20359453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet look bro


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:wow: :wow: To The Top for INSPIRATIONS C.C


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:drama: <----Tacos and Beer.......need I say more


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@May 19 2011, 03:44 PM~20587635
> *:drama: <----Tacos and Beer.......need I say more
> *


:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T M F T :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTP


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave: WHO'S COMING THRU?


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 28 2011, 12:00 AM~20198589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TACOS!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

tacos :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

2 DA TOP!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 24 2011, 09:24 PM~20622860
> *tacos    :biggrin:
> *


tacos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@May 24 2011, 10:23 PM~20623385
> *      TTT
> *


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 25 2011, 05:26 PM~20628181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: TTT looking forward to meeting u at our taco fest.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@May 25 2011, 06:58 PM~20628989
> *:thumbsup: TTT looking forward to meeting u at our taco fest.
> *


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 25 2011, 09:07 PM~20630229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up homie, can't wait to our Taco Fest n Cruise Day 7/16/11
TTT for INSPIRATIONS C.C


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

68niou1 said:


>


TTT for INSPIRATIONS C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

These are just some of the cars that will be there. Who's coming thru?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WOODLAND, CA SEPTEMBER 25th * LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR 2011*TORRES EMPIRE*


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

68niou1 said:


>


To the Top


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

rascal415sf said:


> To the Top


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS C.C T T T :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

**INSPIRATIONS BIG CRUISE TACO-FEST!!!!!*


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*T
T
T
*


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

LIFES FINEST WILL BE THERE!!!! TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

bigrick said:


> LIFES FINEST WILL BE THERE!!!! TTT


:thumbsup: thanks for the support bro, see u 7/16


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

bigrick said:


> LIFES FINEST WILL BE THERE!!!! TTT


:thumbsup: thanks for the support bro, see u 7/16


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


rascal415sf said:


> :thumbsup: thanks for the support bro, see u 7/16


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT 14 Days away and counting.

Let's start a roll call, who's coming thru?


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

68niou1 said:


>


TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT for INSPIRATIONS C.C


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

12 more days and it's on! 
T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT.... BIG I....


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: AY NOS VEMOS......


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T. T. T :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

lupe said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: AY NOS VEMOS......



  :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*TACOS DE LENGUA......CARNITAS.....CARNE ASADA.....PASTOR.....POLLO.....:drama:*_ _*......need I say more......wait I DO....BYOB!!!! (it is allowed but PLEASE be responsible)*_


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

To the Top!! 
7 more days and counting. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

IS IN THE HIZZLE MA NIZZLES!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*THANK YOU IN ADVANCE TO THOSE THAT PLAN ON ATTENDING!!! JUST A FEW THINGS FOR YOU GUYS TO KNOW. PARKING IS FREE!!! PICNIC TABLES ARE LIMITED SO PLEASE FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR CANOPY'S AND LAWN CHAIRS, YOU CAN EVEN BRING YOUR OWN PIT AND GRILL BUT REMEMBER WE WILL HAVE A TACO TRUCK SERVING FREE TACOS TO ALL OUR GUESTS!! TACO TRUCK WILL BE SERVING GUESTS FROM 11AM-3PM SO FEEL FREE TO GET AS MANY TACOS AT A TIME AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!! IT IS SAN FRANCISCO SO BRING A SWEATER CAUSE IT WILL GET COLD! SAYS ITS GONNA BE 65degrees ON SATURDAY!! I KNOW ALOTTA OF THE EAST BAY AND SAN JO HOMIES ARE USED TO 80degree WEATHER BUT NOT HERE IN FRISCO LOL!! THEN AROUND 4PM WE'RE GONNA BE SET TO CRUISE THE STREETS OF FRISCO!! IF YOU NEVER CRUISED FRISCO THEN YOUR IN FOR A TREAT, TRUST ME!! SO THANKS AGAIN AND WE HOPE YOU CAN ALL BE APART OF OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC!!! -T-T-T- *_


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:x: tacos


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*t
t
t
*_


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT oh shiet 3 more days and it's on. I hope everyone comes hungry cuz there will be plenty of tacos for everyone. Free tacos, free parking and free to kickit with us, what more can u ask for. Lol

Don't forget to invite other car clubs and solo riders. 

Be prepared for the Frisco weather, make sure u have a jacket on.

ALL I ASK FROM EVERYONE IS TO BE RESPECTFUL OF THE PLACE AND DON'T TRASH IT. LETS SHOW EVERYONE THAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT HAVING A GREAT DRAMA FREE TIME. THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT, SO BRING UR FAMILIA.

SEE YOU ALL ON SATURDAY AND PLEASE DRIVE SAFE!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*DIRECTIONS FROM THE EAST BAY:*_

I-80 W




*1.* Head *southwest* on *I-80 W* 




3.8 mi 


*2.* Merge onto *US-101 S* 




4.1 mi 


*3.* Take exit *429A* toward *Candlestick Park/Tunnel Ave* 




0.2 mi 


*4.* Turn right onto *Alana Way* 




0.3 mi 


*5.* Turn left onto *Harney Way* 




0.4 mi 


*6.* Turn right onto *Hunters Point Expy/Jamestown Ave* 




0.5 mi 


Hunters Point Expy/Jamestown Ave


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*DIRECTIONS FROM SAN JOSE:*_

US-101 N





*1.* Head *northwest* on *US-101 N* 




44.8 mi 


*2.* Take exit *429A* toward *Candlestick Park* 




0.3 mi 


*3.* Merge onto *Harney Way* 




0.7 mi 


*4.* Turn right onto *Hunters Point Expy/Jamestown Ave* 




0.5 mi 


Hunters Point Expy/Jamestown Ave


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*SO PRETTY MUCH THE DIRECTIONS ARE THE SAME IF YOU WERE GOING TO A FORTY NINER GAME. ITS RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE STADIUM. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO INBOX ME. *_


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*5 KINDS OF MEAT!!!! FREE PARKING, FREE FOOD, TRAILOR PARKING AVAILABLE!!! COME CHILL N CRUISE INSPIRATIONS STYLE YEEEEEEE'''!!!*


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*T
T
T
:ninja:
*_


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

HOPE YOU GUYS COME THRU. :thumbsup::thumbsup:



WE WILL HAVE 5 KIND OF MEATS!!!! FREE PARKING, FREE FOOD, PLENTY OF PARKING FOR TRAILERS !!! COME CHILL N CRUISE INSPIRATIONS STYLE YEEEEEEE'''!! :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

ciscosfc said:


> _*THANK YOU IN ADVANCE TO THOSE THAT PLAN ON ATTENDING!!! JUST A FEW THINGS FOR YOU GUYS TO KNOW. PARKING IS FREE!!! BYOB, BUT PLEASE BE RESPONSIBLE!! PICNIC TABLES ARE LIMITED SO PLEASE FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR CANOPY'S AND LAWN CHAIRS, YOU CAN EVEN BRING YOUR OWN PIT AND GRILL BUT REMEMBER WE WILL HAVE A TACO TRUCK SERVING FREE TACOS TO ALL OUR GUESTS!! TACO TRUCK WILL BE SERVING GUESTS FROM 11AM-3PM SO FEEL FREE TO GET AS MANY TACOS AT A TIME AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!! IT IS SAN FRANCISCO SO BRING A SWEATER CAUSE IT WILL GET COLD! SAYS ITS GONNA BE 65degrees ON SATURDAY!! I KNOW ALOTTA OF THE EAST BAY AND SAN JO HOMIES ARE USED TO 80degree WEATHER BUT NOT HERE IN FRISCO LOL!! THEN AROUND 4PM WE'RE GONNA BE SET TO CRUISE THE STREETS OF FRISCO!! IF YOU NEVER CRUISED FRISCO THEN YOUR IN FOR A TREAT, TRUST ME!! SO THANKS AGAIN AND WE HOPE YOU CAN ALL BE APART OF OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC!!!
> 
> -T-T-T- *_


WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*WILL BE EN LA CASA! YA TU SABES*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

rascal415sf said:


> TTT oh shiet 3 more days and it's on. I hope everyone comes hungry cuz there will be plenty of tacos for everyone. Free tacos, free parking and free to kickit with us, what more can u ask for. Lol
> 
> Don't forget to invite other car clubs and solo riders.
> 
> ...





ciscosfc said:


> _*DIRECTIONS FROM THE EAST BAY:*_
> 
> I-80 W
> 
> ...





68niou1 said:


> *5 KINDS OF MEAT!!!! FREE PARKING, FREE FOOD, TRAILOR PARKING AVAILABLE!!! COME CHILL N CRUISE INSPIRATIONS STYLE YEEEEEEE'''!!!*





rascal415sf said:


> HOPE YOU GUYS COME THRU. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL HAVE 5 KIND OF MEATS!!!! FREE PARKING, FREE FOOD, PLENTY OF PARKING FOR TRAILERS !!! COME CHILL N CRUISE INSPIRATIONS STYLE YEEEEEEE'''!! :biggrin::thumbsup:


*RIGHT ON FOR THE INVITE FELLAS....ME AND MY RELATIVES ROLLING FROM SAC AND VALLEJO - MUCH LOVE "ISLANDERS CC"*


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Come and get your FREE TACO's!!!!!!! Saturday July 16, 2011, 11 am-4 pm Candlestick Point State Recreation Area. Hosted by INSPIRATIONS Car Club.

Then at 4pm roll out with us to cruise the streets of San Francisco. Let's take over Frisco, LOWRIDER style!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

cool runnings said:


> *RIGHT ON FOR THE INVITE FELLAS....ME AND MY RELATIVES ROLLING FROM SAC AND VALLEJO - MUCH LOVE "ISLANDERS CC"*


 Thank you guys for the love n support, can't wait to meet u guys and all the other car clubs n solo riders we haven't met. :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

rascal415sf said:


> Thank you guys for the love n support, can't wait to meet u guys and all the other car clubs n solo riders we haven't met. :thumbsup:


*its all good brah....see in the sco tomorrow \m/*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up guys, had a good time out there today!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

_*ON BEHALF OF INSPIRATIONS FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT N SUPPORT THE STREETS!!!

NORTHERN CALIFAS C.C
WICKED RIDAZ C.C
LIFES FINEST C.C
LUXURIOUS C.C
AZTECAS C.C
PACHUCOS C.C 
CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C
BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
CHOLOS C.C
FRISCOS FINEST C.C
LOW CREATIONS C.C
SAN PANCHO C.C
ISLANDERS C.C 
PADRINOS C.C
NOR CAL RIDAZ C.C
WANTED BIKE CLUB C.C
LETHAL LOWS C.C
LOW VINTAGE C.C
NUESTRO STILO C.C
BLVD. KINGS C.C
USO C.C
CHICANO LEGACY C.C
EXCANDALOW C.C
INSPIRATIONS CENTRAL CAL AND SAN JO
ALL SOLO RIDERS

AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO LOWRIDER SCENE AND STREETLOW MAGAZINE FOR COMING AND TAKING SOME SHOTS!!!
SEE YALL NEXT YEAR!! GRACIAS HOMIES''*_ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

thank you for the free food and good times kicking with other clubs....ONE LOVE BIG RASTA "ISLANDERS CC"


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

68niou1 said:


> _*ON BEHALF OF INSPIRATIONS FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT N SUPPORT THE STREETS!!!
> 
> NORTHERN CALIFAS C.C
> WICKED RIDAZ C.C
> ...


HELL YEAAHH!!! THANKS FOR HAVING US.. WE HAD A BLAST BRO!!! THE CRUISE WAS CRACKIN TOO!!!! MUCH LOVE FROM THE 4C'z FAM HOMIES!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

SUP HOMIE!!!!! DIDNT EVEN KNOW YOU WERE THERE!!!! THANKS FOR THE PICS!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

68niou1 said:


> SUP HOMIE!!!!! DIDNT EVEN KNOW YOU WERE THERE!!!! THANKS FOR THE PICS!!!!


I didnt bring the ride, i had just got off work at sfo and rolled threw on my way home


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

THANKS FOR HAVING US WE HAD A GREAT TIME 

AND A BIG THANKS TO INSPIRATIONS FOR GETTING ME BACK ON THE ROAD:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*ON BEHALF OF THE LUXURIOUS FAMILIA. THANKS FOR A GREAT SATURDAY AFTERNOON... TACOS WERE ON POINT!
I HAD 2 GET 8. 2 DE ASADA 2 DE CARNITAS 2 DE LENGUA AND 2 PASTOR..HERES SOME PICTURES!



























































































































































































































































*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

68niou1 said:


> _*ON BEHALF OF INSPIRATIONS FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT N SUPPORT THE STREETS!!!
> 
> NORTHERN CALIFAS C.C
> WICKED RIDAZ C.C
> ...


thanx for the hospitality and the tacos.. we be there next year for sure


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxp9xfe-CfU


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

68niou1 said:


> _*ON BEHALF OF INSPIRATIONS FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT N SUPPORT THE STREETS!!!
> 
> NORTHERN CALIFAS C.C
> WICKED RIDAZ C.C
> ...



ON BEHALF OF THE WICKED RIDAZ.........THANX FOR THE INVITE......

HAD A GREAT TIME N MET SOME GUD HENTE......MUCH LOVE HOMIES..........

GREAT SHOWING N CRUISE ....SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR 4 SURE.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

GUS 650 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxp9xfe-CfU


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

good pics rich


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


thanks ritch....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

looks like a good turn out !!
:thumbsup:
had a family function si no i would of got my taco grub on!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

dropped81 said:


> THANKS FOR HAVING US WE HAD A GREAT TIME
> 
> AND A BIG THANKS TO INSPIRATIONS FOR GETTING ME BACK ON THE ROAD:thumbsup:





BIGANT007 said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE WICKED RIDAZ.........THANX FOR THE INVITE......
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME N MET SOME GUD HENTE......MUCH LOVE HOMIES..........
> 
> GREAT SHOWING N CRUISE ....SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR 4 SURE.......:thumbsup:


*much love to WICKED WAYZ...it was nice meeting you fellas - ONE LOVE*


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice pictures Rich , Thanks for the invitation Inspirations the family & I had a good time !


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

cool runnings said:


> *much love to WICKED RIDAZ...it was nice meeting you fellas - ONE LOVE*


good to meet you to bro


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*THANK YOU RITCHIE FOR THE PICS!!! HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME!! *


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx for the hospitality and the tacos.. we be there next year for sure


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Anytime Bro.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------

